# terratec tv karte



## Cardi (17. September 2006)

Hi!

Ich habe vor mir eine externe Tv karte zuzulegen und wollte fragen ob da jemand bereits erfahrungen mit hat. Ich hab mich da schon mal ein wenig um gesehn und hab mich eigentlich für terratec entschieden, bin aber für evt bessere produkte offen. 
Meine eigentlich Frage ist die, ob ich mit der TerraTec Cinergy T2 auch normales Fernsehn über Kabel empfangen kann oder ob damit nur dvbt möglich ist. Kann mir da jemand helfen?

CARDI


----------

